# making room in my 67 GTO



## Mathew Sokos (Sep 6, 2016)

First post here. I am buying a 67 GTO and am a big guy. The car has a tilt wheel but still would like extra room. I found a shorty adapter from ididit that would give me extra room and have looked at seat track extenders. Does anyone have any other advice? also are there any videos on how to remove a steering wheel for my car?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Damn how big are you?
I'm 6'2'' 295 pounds and I fit behind the stock wheel.
Maybe a smaller diameter wheel if the car has power steering or a fat man?

https://vimeo.com/110127999

Removing the wheel is pretty easy, pop the horn button, remove the nut and use a steering wheel puller to take it off the shaft.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The steering wheel in a '67 or '68 GTO is the deluxe strg wheel, 3 spokes with with "Energy Absorbing" horn cap. Many owners have removed that particular strg wheel OR their '67 Custom Sport ("wood") steering wheel & gone to the '68 Custom Sport steering wheel which is not near as deep. The diameter is also, at least 1" less on the '68 "wood" strg wheel. Every owner that I know that has gone this route, was very happy with the extra room.


----------

